# Fish Finder advice Please



## ckler2 (Mar 12, 2012)

hi guys. just wondering if anyone had some good advice about a colour fish finder. im looking at buying one soon but would like some opinions on which one to buy. 
Cheers


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It all comes down to price.
If you put up a price bracket it would narrow down your choices and make it easier to respond.


----------



## ckler2 (Mar 12, 2012)

anything up to $350-$400. as long as it colour


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think the lowerance elite is worth a look and I think you could get the gps combi with that budget.
http://www.huntsmarine.com.au/lowrance/


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

You can get colour sounders locally for under $250 eg Eagle 350c or Garmin 300c

Marty


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

I use a garmin 300c and am extremely happy with it and would buy another if my time was round again. The elite is supposed to be a very good unit as well.


----------



## ckler2 (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks for the info guys, At the moment I'm tossing between the Lowrance Elite 4x or the Garmin 300c.


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Carlton
I say you should get the Lowrance Elite 4x.


----------

